
Wine 1.4 - Mitt
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Wine-1-4-sports-a-redesigned-audio-stack-improved-graphics-rendering-1466284.html
======
ra
It seems like only yesterday Wine 1.0 was released!

Well, it was 1360 yesterdays: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=220164>

------
ergo14
There is one problem that worries me, 1.4 came out with a known (for few RC's
and 2-3 releases before) regression that makes Photoshop CS5 unusable - not
sure about older ones too but it might also be the case :(

~~~
asb
Care to link to the bug report?

~~~
ergo14
[http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&...](http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158)

latest test entry is mentioning that - i also encountered it - before i used
last stable from fedora - that worked well. I would have to dig buzilla for
reports, but i wouldnt be surprised if there are no reports for it.

~~~
asb
Yeah, the chances of a regression being fixed increase _massively_ if you do a
regression test to bisect the offending commit and file a bug on Bugzilla.

~~~
ergo14
Dude, you don't have to tell me that. I've done it multiple times in past.

------
udp
Official announcement: <http://www.winehq.org/announce/1.4>

------
Roboprog
Cool, Joystick support. I wonder if it will run FMS? (R/C model simulator,
<http://n.ethz.ch/~mmoeller/fms/index_e.html>)

Once it runs that, and maybe Netflix, I have no reason to ever boot back to
Windows.

------
greatquux
I tried using CrossOver to run Office 2007 a year ago, and while it basically
worked I found it was just as good if not better to run Windows in VirtualBox
(and I don't even have VM instructions on my processor).

~~~
tux1968
But that's not an option unless you own a Windows license, and one that allows
virtualization at that. Right?

~~~
mziulu
Some Windows licenses don't allow you to virtualize?

~~~
jsight
OEM versions of Vista and 7 have license terms that forbid them being run
under virtualization.

~~~
SkyMarshal
True, though you can still use VMWare Converter [1] image your OEM install and
then run it in a vm. You just get the constant reminders that Windows is not
authentic and you should activate it.

1\. <http://www.vmware.com/products/converter/>

------
cheatercheater
The DIB engine is something I've been anxiously looking forward to for a long
time now. It makes productivity suites.. work. For me the biggest thing was
not being able to run Sonar and many VST plugins under Wine. Now I'm waiting
for them to figure out Jack audio output again, and then we get a new version
of KX Studio ( <http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net> ) with realtime patches.
Other than the GUI problems which are probably fixed by Wine 1.4, this setup
gives stellar performance compared to anything you can get on Windows or OSX.

